# What's the right ratio?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm looking to add some more Big Foots and Avery Full Bodies Canada's to my spread and I'm wondering what the right ratio of Feeders to Alerts, I should have? What's everybody doing these days? Thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

3 to 1 feeders to sentry poses IMO


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If your huntin' beside the Nodak crew- 3 to 1 is perfect with 62 dozen fullbodies 2 flags and 3 top notch callers!! :beer:

If your beside our crew- 6 lookers, no flags, and someone who doesn't know which end of the call to blow in would be just about right!!! dd:

HeHeHe!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

:withstupid: :eyeroll: 62 dozen huh? Retarded, guess we all should've seen this coming... Same crap, different day... :roll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was curious 4curlredleg how many enclosed trailers would a guy need to haul 62 dozen FB out into the field. or should i say how many semi trailers. LOL

i believe someone once said "he who has the most toys wins" that seemed fitting here. the more the merrier. :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Put the crack pipe away son, no-one here needs a flare from a #1 you know what!! :drunk:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

R-T, a 53 foot dry van behind a Peterbilt with sleeping quarters, a wet bar and dancin' tables!!! :bowdown:

Envision that in shadow grass!! :jammin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

How many semi trailers would it take?? Don't think they'd sit well in a field... Anyways, I do not see any reason to use 62 dozen in a field out there, pretty sad if you need thatmuch pulling power, just my :2cents: Don't spend it all at once!!! :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

What planet are you from #1 :drunk: !!

I am not even part of the Nodak crew, I was pokin' fun at Chris.

You have got a serious problem, and I am layin it out here, do not PM with the childish BS again or I will continue to expose you for what you really are!! eace:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

4curl don't forget the runway and the pole.

#1 half the fun for me is just setting out the dekes and watching the birds work them. i get more enjoyment out of calling in a flock of birds, having them work the spread, come in to land and not even now i'm there than actually shooting them. i'm almost positive the nodak crew knows that they don't need to put out that many decoys but maybe they just want to. theres nothing wrong with that. if all they wanted to do was kill birds, jump and pass shooting would be a lot less work and lot cheaper too.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello. I'm new to this club and have been reading these post for the last month. I just wanted to let you know you guys crack me up. You would be a blast to hunt with. Keep up the interesting topics and good luck goose hunting. 8) [/i]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

#1 wouldnt you want 2-3000 lessors at 25 yards? If you say no you really have a problem. By the way it will be 62 doz foots, and 39 doz sillous!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

This must be about the 100th post I have read about how many decoys you guys hunt over. Neat. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I wish it was back to the old days.


----------



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

How bout getting back to the original question? I'd like to know, too.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I usually like to stick to about 4-1


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

3 to 1 or 4 to 1 is what we run in our spread. You just don't want to many with the head in the upright. The only time they all have there heads up is when they are scared and about to fly.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Actually I run closer to 2 - 1 or even 1 - 1. A long thin necked goose is an alert goose. a fat necked goose in content. Geese are often in search of food and often just walking around. Scouting should determin what feeder to upright ration you need. Learn to take your scouting to the next level. Do not just look and, "yep, theres geese in the fied". Look at how many geese are using the field. How many are feeding and how many are resting or walking around? What is the pattern they are feeding in and if geese drop in, where are they landing? How much noise are they making? Are they getting excited as geese approach? Notice where the alert heads are, where the active geese are and where the feeders are. Often you will find the geese in the front of the flock feeding heavy and the geese in the rear running to catch up to the good feed. Simulating these helps gees from landing short on you as they too want to get to the top of the spread where the good feed is. A lot of feeders in the spread means plenty of food and the geese tend to land anywhere they want. Scouting is always key and that is how I determin spread size and what styles of decoys I want to use to hunt a particular field.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Brett,
You remind me of Chris Hustad. Do you ever find yourself second guessing your setup even when the birds are committing suicide and divebombing the spread? I just have to give you a little crap because I hunt with a bunch of guys like you. :beer: Very good at bringing them in feet down but sometimes I have to question there sanity. :wink: Or is it my sanity I question. I'm not sure. :idiot:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Nothing wrong with second guessing your second guess... :withstupid:

By the way...we really need the season to open. The natives are getting restless......


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

jeff foiles team uses 4 sentrys a dz dekes


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Duke,

Do you need my address so you can send me some of that fresh Alaskan halibut or what?!?!?!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL... It has been mysteriously vanishing at a high rate of speed here lately. Salmon is OK, but halibut is where it is at. :beer:

Are you opening up this year in your "normal" area of the state?

I am pretty torn at where I am going to be at as of yet. I have some good ideas as of now, but who knows. In my blind somewhere in the Midwest is a good venture. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy brought some halibut back from up there the other year and it was nothing short of awesome. I think it was gone in a week and a half (mostly the two of us when I lived in Washburn).

I'm actually opening up in a new area this year, but for the weekends we'll be back in our normal areas. October is another story, except for Saskatchewan I don't know where I'll be?


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

First, yes, I second guess every time the geese do not work exactly like I want them to. I always try to make things better and thing can change by the minute a Second, Halibut is some good stuff!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The guys always give me crap for being the second guesser...I'm all the same, when they flare it's a red flag in my mind.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Hustad says "Guys the birds are only fininshing within 20 feet." "Lets make a shift of the decoys and move the blinds upwind farther." :eyeroll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

LMFAO :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

hey theres an advantage to second guessing. if the birds don't want to come in you always have an excuse to fall back on. :lol:


----------

